# Pain from car accident!!



## VintageAqua (May 14, 2009)

Hi! 

        So last week (cinco de mayo to be exact lol) I was hit while driving on my drivers front side and have been aching ever since. The doctor said I have internal bruising from hitting the wheel (I was wearing my seatbelt) but it will just take time to heal. Ugh. 

        Since I'm impatient and having trouble sleeping (the bruising in around my ribcage area), I was wondering if anyone knows of home remedies or activities to ease pain and/or speed healing process. 

        Thanks so much for any responses and I hope this doesn't appear whiny of me.


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

..


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 24, 2009)

Sorry you had an accident! I had one in 07 and ended going to a chiropractor for months for back & neck pain.
Try a pain reliever with a sleeping aid like Tylenol PM, also use a heating pad while you sleep, i bought one from walgreen's, will help aleviate pain.


----------



## gildedangel (May 25, 2009)

You should use a heating pad or hot water bottle (the rubbery one). Try sleeping in a recliner because that can help keep you sleeping on your back and keep off the ribcage. I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## hhunt2 (May 27, 2009)

I work for a chiropractor and we get a lot of clients who have auto accidents.

Internal bruising is very common, your lucky that you didn't brake something or get severe whiplash.  What you can do to speed things up or at least be comfortable is...

1.  Take some sort of anti-inflammatory like Ibprofen.  Also, there are homeopathic (natural) items that will help.  Traumeel is one of my favs,  Traumeel Drug Formulations
It's an anti-imflammatory, it helps with bruises & muscle pain.  The ointment or gel formula is great.  They also have tablets... so as if the product is working internally and externally.  Remember it's an homeopathic remedy so there should be no side effects. 
2.  Pineapple is known to decrease bruising. That's what my plastic surgeon said.  So Eat that.
3.  Ice the area.  Get an ice pack and wrap it in a towel, let the ice pack sit on your bruised area (10 mins on, then 10 off, and repeat).  Or you can lay the towel on your area then put the ice on top of the towel.  Later you can go with a heat pack when the bruising color has somewhat gone away (again 10 mins on, 10 mins off).
4.  Decrease any exercise that may cause more pain to the area. 

But more than likely (b/c the accident was almost a month ago), your bruising has gone away.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I am feeling much better now and am trying to maintain my health better too with exercise. 

P.S. The pineapple really helps! Amazing.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I work for a chiropractor and we get a lot of clients who have auto accidents.

Internal bruising is very common, your lucky that you didn't brake something or get severe whiplash.  What you can do to speed things up or at least be comfortable is...

1.  Take some sort of anti-inflammatory like Ibprofen.  Also, there are homeopathic (natural) items that will help.  Traumeel is one of my favs,  Traumeel Drug Formulations
It's an anti-imflammatory, it helps with bruises & muscle pain.  The ointment or gel formula is great.  They also have tablets... so as if the product is working internally and externally.  Remember it's an homeopathic remedy so there should be no side effects. 
2.  Pineapple is known to decrease bruising. That's what my plastic surgeon said.  So Eat that.
3.  Ice the area.  Get an ice pack and wrap it in a towel, let the ice pack sit on your bruised area (10 mins on, then 10 off, and repeat).  Or you can lay the towel on your area on put the ice on top of the towel.  Later you can go with a heat pack when the bruising color has somewhat gone away (again 10 mins on, 10 mins off).
4.  Decrease any exercise that may cause more pain to the area. 

But more than likely (b/c the accident was almost a month ago), your bruising has gone away._

 
Wow I didnt know Pineapple was known to decrease bruising. Awesome.

I am a massage therapist- so I agree with everything written here. Also- if you can get a doctor's note and see if you can get a massage to help ease the pain and tension in your muscles, tendons, ligaments, and help your range of motion.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

Arnica too. My Pdoc gave me arnica before and after to reduce swelling.


----------

